# Is it possible to register an LLC from the EU?



## Adamonos

Hi,
just wondering if it is possible and if so if it is actually beneficial to register an LLC from the EU (Austria to be specific).
I currently reside in the EU and am a dual citizen (EU and US naturally).
I recently started a blog that has gained a fair bit of traction and earns a not unsubstantial amount of money from affiliate links.
Forming an LLC is what most people in my situation do, however as I do not live in the US its a different story.
Should I look into forming an LLC or should I focus on forming the Austrian equivalent of one?
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The LLC you form is valid in the US and subject to US tax and corporate laws and rules. But to be legal/valid/recognized in Austria, you have to check Austrian business laws. I know here in France, you have to set up some form of French business entity - that can be owned by the US LLC, or can be a French "branch". A foreign corporation or business entity can be a shareholder or owner of a French business entity, but has to have the local national entity set up according to local rules and regulations (and to pay local taxes and social insurances for its employees). I suspect there is something similar in Austria.


----------



## ALKB

Adamonos said:


> Hi,
> just wondering if it is possible and if so if it is actually beneficial to register an LLC from the EU (Austria to be specific).
> I currently reside in the EU and am a dual citizen (EU and US naturally).
> I recently started a blog that has gained a fair bit of traction and earns a not unsubstantial amount of money from affiliate links.
> Forming an LLC is what most people in my situation do, however as I do not live in the US its a different story.
> Should I look into forming an LLC or should I focus on forming the Austrian equivalent of one?
> Thanks!


How long have you been earning a not insubstantial amount of money through blogging? Austria is quite similar to Germany in many ways and at least in Germany, the authorities generally do not like to be informed after the fact but want things done before one starts an activity that will/is supposed to/ could generate income.

This is not a government link, but it`s the only place I could find specifically talking about blogging in Austria and contains the relevant links to government websites. It seems, what to do depends a bit on which province you reside in:









Als Blogger in Österreich selbstständig machen: So geht's! - Ines Fritz


Willst du dich als Blogger in Österreich selbstständig machen? Wieviel musst du verdienen und wie funktioniert das mit den Steuern? Ich verrate es dir!



ines-fritz.at





Apparently, you`d best get advice from the Wirtschaftskammer to see whether you need to register a Gewerbe or not and what kind of business set up would be most advantageous.

In any case you then also need to register your activity with the social systems and the tax authority.


----------

